# dually Pickup Trucks & Carwash



## dsmock (Sep 19, 2005)

Bulletin Board Notice 

Carwash & Dually Pickup Trucks

Dually Truck owners know only to well how inconvenient it is for them to wash their trucks. For the first time a new technology has entered into the professional carwash industry that allows dually trucks to utilize the automatic tunnel carwash. The new system known as The Dually Dolly, Please See www.duallydolly.com  is changing â€œNo - we canâ€™t wash youâ€ to â€œYes â€“ come on inâ€ Tunnel carwashes have had no means of allowing the trucks through their establishments and have turned the vehicles away, all-a-while claiming that they wish they could service them. 

We believe this to be a much needed service, and being able to wash your vehicle conveniently is a big deal. People who own Dually Trucks can help support this fact by making a point to stop in at their local carwash, informing them of the dooly system and that they live in the area and have a real need towards them service their vehicle. In doing so, the inquiring of dually truck owners, stopping in at carwashes around the US will help reconfirm to the carwash owners that this service is in fact needed and would be supported at their carwash. 

Please send us your thoughts, responding to this notice will also aide in industry awareness.  

Thanks for your support

Dan Smock 

(989) 348-4600 or dsmock7@msn.com


----------

